# Illustrator Objekt mehrmals dublizieren, dabei gleichmäßig skalieren



## campasa (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

hat Illustrator tatsächlich keine Funktion, mit der ich gleichzeitig Objekte, z.B. Dreiecke mehrfach (20x) dublizieren, gleichmäßig skalieren und um einen definierten Punkt verschieben kann?
Ich will nicht glauben, dass ich so umständlich (Transformieren ? Skalieren ? _Kopieren_) zu meiner im Grunde simplen Grafik komme!? Kann mir jemand den goldenen Tip geben?

In Freehand kann ich easy Transformieren ? Skalieren?Kopien(x-mal) und um einen Punkt verschieben innerhalb eines Menüs mit _einem_ Mausklick erreichen!

Im Anhang ein Ausschnitt meiner Skizze (per Hand erstellt). Da es per Hand doch zu unsauber wird, wollte ich im Illustrator mit Vektoren sauber arbeiten. Aber ohne eine "Automatisierung" sitze ich da zu Weihnachten noch dran.

Ich habe auch schon etliches in Foren recherchiert, aber keine klare Antwort / Lösung gefunden.
Danke im Voraus für evtl. Hilfe!


----------



## ink (27. November 2011)

Moin

Effekt -> Verzerrungs- und Transformationfilter -> Transformieren.
Gewünschte horizontale & vertikale Werte, sowie Anzahl der Kopien angeben.

Damit lassen sich jederzeit die Werte über die Aussehen-Palette tweaken.

Möchtest du daraus einzelne Objekte haben: Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln.

Andernfalls einmal transformieren und Apfel+D oder STRG+D manuell machen.

Beste


----------



## campasa (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

Dank für die Antwort. Die Anzahl der Kopien kann ich eben nicht angeben! Ich arbeite mit CS4. Da ist nur ein Knöpfchen "Kopie"- den kann ich drücken und mein Objekt  wird transformiert 1x wiedergegeben.
Ist das bei Dir anders?
Strg+d- ja, das habe bereits gemacht. Ich habe aber wirklich ein großes Päckchen an unterschiedlichen Linienobjekten so zu machen. Deshalb die Frage nach einer schnellen Handhabung.


----------



## ink (27. November 2011)

Sollte es mich nicht falsch dünken, sollte dies schon in CS4 möglich gewesen sein.


----------



## smileyml (28. November 2011)

Ein kleiner Umweg wäre, wenn man mittels "Pfad verschieben" aus der Anfangsfigur die Endfigur erzeugt und dann den Zwischenraum mittels der Angleichen-Funktion füllt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## campasa (28. November 2011)

Besten Dank, beide Wege kommen meinem Problem schon sehr entgegen! Ich markiere das mal als erledigt.


----------



## campasa (29. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bei beiden Methoden kann ich die erstellten Zwischenstufen nicht einzeln als Pfad anfassen. Es handelt sich im Gurunde ja auch nur um "Effekte", also keine wirkliche Dublizierung des Einzelelements. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## ink (29. November 2011)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Möchtest du daraus einzelne Objekte haben: Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln.


Das sollte durchaus so funktionieren

Beste


----------

